# Raw Food Recommendations for Maltese



## PrincesDad (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everybody.
I've had Prince for a year. As a puppy he liked our cat's litter, so he started getting some cat food to discourage this gross habit. Then he was done with his dry and wet dog food. He would only eat it when there was nothing else. And his breath stank. So when some chicken was on sale, I got him some and started feeding him with it - he loved it.

So basically since then he has been on a raw or slightly cooked food diet. He has been mostly healthy, but there have been some rough places. We tried chicken gizzards, but these seemed to give him runny poop, which I always end up cleaning off him. I've also tried some raw beef liver with similar results. If I microwave it to a cooked state, he seems better with the liver and seems to like it.

Also give him some cheddar cheese. Some egg every once in awhile. As a pup he ate some yogurt, but doesn't seem to want that anymore.

I have given him some chicken ribs but usually just some chicken cartilage. 

Does anyone give their Maltese chicken or turkey necks?

Every great once in awhile he gets a little hamburger. He has gotten some of our stew which he likes - it has some beef, carrots, and potatoes. I exclude the onion from his bowl. It is slightly salted with sea salt. Mostly seasoned with rosemary. 

Any and all food suggestions are welcome. I'm a complete newbie here. All the past dogs in my life got dog food, and table scraps. Some of my parents' dogs had some health and weight difficulties. We limit Prince's intake to about 3 oz twice daily as he doesn't seem to have a turnoff switch, and seemed to be eating himself into digestive difficulties. 

I need help further fine tuning his diet. I'm finding that although the raw food approach is taking more of our time - ie, cutting pounds of chicken into small chunks - it is actually cheaper than dog food, and he is almost always very happy to eat. So far he is very happy and energetic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I feed a few of mine Stella and Chewys dehydrated raw patties. They love it and it's easy to feed (i just crumble it up in the bowl and they gobble it down) Quick, healthy, easy although it can add up cost wise..


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I give raw turkey necks on occasion. My girls have been on raw for two years and doing great. I recently switched from Paw Naturaw to Darwins and I like it better, fresher and better quality.


----------



## WinstonsMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I took the plunge today and decided to switch Winston to raw. A mix of Nature's Variety Instinct Frozen Raw Chicken Patties & Vital Essentials Frozen Raw Beef Patties. He just had his dinner and didn't want any of his old food. My picky eater isn't picky anymore! He loves raw!!!!!!!  Thanks SM!!!!


----------

